
Could Our Farms Become the World’s Great Untapped Carbon Sink? - palidanx
https://www.nrdc.org/stories/could-our-farms-become-worlds-great-untapped-carbon-sink
======
sunstone
So, in round figures, this technique widely used could remove about 4bn tons
of CO2 per year vs. the current global output (but no long increasing) of 32bn
tons. (the article switches from hectares to acres so look out for that if
you're following along with your pencil)

